# Got a question about breeds..



## nazaro96 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey all, I'm new to the forum. I have a question. I'm planning on having cats. I was wondering if its ok to have a Russian Blue, Siberian Cat, and a Maine ****. I'm planning on getting them at the same time as kittens, and raising them together.. Should I expect any problems?


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Can't see why you should expect any problems. Kittens, no matter breed, usually get along just fine and none of the breeds are known for being very dominant as adults so it should be fine.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Agree, there should be any issues. Just make sure to get them spayed/neutered by 6 months. You don't need any surprises or territorial issues that would come with unneutered males.


----------

